# spoiledmaltese.com



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I thought that it will be nice to hear from you the little story on how did you hear about this great forum  How did you find spoiledmaltese.com? who told you about it? were you searching for maltese breed? 

Here is my story: 

the period before SM (angry Kat)
I recieved a message in Snowy's dogster page one day from a lady saying that all of Snowy's pictures *dogster pictures* were stolen and were posted in another website (puppyfind.com). Even worse, turns out that those people were scammers :angry: selling my Snowy :angry: after changing his name and gender :smmadder: 

messages were going back and forth between me and that nice lady. She was so helpful and understanding since her malt's pictures were stolen too  of course, I sent tones of messages to the scammer and the website telling them to remove my malt's pictures. At that point, I really thought of removing Snowy from this whole internet thing :smpullhair: BOY did it take a while until it got removed.

I was just so happy when that was over  thanked my dogster pal for letting me know about it, supporting and giving me suggestion to avoid that from happening again (ex: editing the pic before posting it) .... A reply was sent back...
www.spoiledmaltese.com was included in the reply.... :biggrin: 

Although the story before SM was not that pleasant, glad that it happened  coz I think that I whouldn't meet Carrie and hear about SM

Thank you Carrie :grouphug: 

Now how about you guys?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

my story is less exciting LOL

i was googling something or another about maltese, and came across this forum in the search results. i'm pretty sure it not ended up being very helpful, because in the end i forgot what i was originally looking for after reading the boards for about 2 hours LOL (i'm very easily sidetracked :HistericalSmiley: )

as i was coming across familiar names that i hadnt seen for a while on "that other" forum, i realized i liked this one so much better and havent posted "there" since


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I was 'recruited' by Dede. I knew her from 'that other site' and she emailed me to join. Not very exciting, either! But I'm sure glad I'm here.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I was searching for Maltese so that is how i found this site and I am happy that I did, I have met some great people here, people who I would like to have a long last friendship with. Everyone is so warm and welcoming B) *


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I was 'recruited' by Dede. I knew her from 'that other site' and she emailed me to join. Not very exciting, either! But I'm sure glad I'm here.[/B]



Oh yes... the one where we all got into trouble ever other day for just mentioning any website or any product... :smmadder: 


Here is what I think of them now... :smtease:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I found SM by doing a search for maltese forum. I also was on the "other forum". I saw several familiar members here that I knew of from the other forum. I spent a few mths just reading posts before I finally joined.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I also used to go on the "other" website, and I got sooooo fed up with all of the know-it-alls and the ridiculousness that you had to pay money to post ONE 1x1 picture of your little baby PER YEAR, and so one day someone on the AOL Maltese boards mentioned SM so that was it.  I am really glad I found this amazing group of people/furkids!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=504244
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the evil site. I agree - :smtease:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

My story is similar to others, I think I was searching something about the breed, and thankfully came accross this forum. I remember though when I went to sign up I couldnt cause I have a hotmail address, and it wouldnt let me, I think it was this one...althoguh I could be mistaken. So I spent loads of time prowling around here, and eventually signed up using our bigpond email...thats all.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well Kat - you certainly know the answer to this one.

Actually, I don't know how but my daughter who was 9 at the time had found SM and I remember her showing me but I wasn't really interested because I was so busy with other things going on.

We got to know Snowy from his YouTube videos and eventually Dogster. Alexia asked me to write to Snowy and she was about to die when Snowy answered her back and then Max joined Dogster.

Then Kat asked us to join SM ... once again, I wasn't really interested, I gave it a go after a while and came on and poked around .. liked what I saw and never looked back.

Thanks Kat for introducing me to this wonderful extended family .. you are all awesome, I have made some good friends here, been part of 4 internet births (Caddies, Snowy, and Suzy's 2 births ...) how awesome is that - one of the benefits of living on the West Coast - we are still up when these mommy's decide to go into labour.

And I loveeeeeeeeeeee all your babies !!!! - they are all beautiful in their own way - 100% Malt or not !!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I was also a member at that 'other site' and got really irritated that anything I wrote was not posted instantly, that it was screened or moderated, or something - don't even know if they still do that?

Anyways, so I found SM via a Google search in the end, I think? ... it was quite a while ago!! Since finding SM, I don't think I've ever been back to that 'other site' ... can't even remember my member name there! LOL


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I was also a member at that 'other site' and got really irritated that anything I wrote was not posted instantly, that it was screened or moderated, or something - don't even know if they still do that?
> 
> Anyways, so I found SM via a Google search in the end, I think? ... it was quite a while ago!! Since finding SM, I don't think I've ever been back to that 'other site' ... can't even remember my member name there! LOL[/B]


Same here--any site in this day and age that has restrictions to that extent is just ridiculous. I found my way over here somehow--either Google or by hearing from it on the other site...

When I lost Camden someone soooooo kind bought me a membership. I'll NEVER forget it and will always be so grateful. I just renewed last month 

This place is like home for me. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yep, I too was a member of that other site, actually I met some really nice friends there, but they wouldn't allow us to post email addresses or have any contact other than in posts, but I did manage to make contact with one who told me about SM. I was a lurker here for some time prior to joining in the fun, and I am sure glad I did. Once I joined here I never went back, not that I could I was banned, like most others I guess. I found the moderation there extreme also and got tired of not having my posts published for what ever reason.
I have checked out other sites and find SM to be the greatest, thank you so much Joe for all you do for us here, you have been so very generous with your time and efforts to make SM what it is today :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I was on the "other site" too and was just so glad to find this one. I don't tend to post very often and because of that they were usually very snarky with me. Here everyone is friendly with each other and no one on this site seems to think that they are better then everyone else. I love it here and ususally have it on every day. I even have it on at work but for some reason I can't post from there.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Mine isn't very exciting either. :brownbag: When I had my late Corky I was on another Malt forum. The thing that drove me nuts is when I had an important question-it could take a day to get an answer since it had to go through a moderator. And, it just didn't feel like a family so much. Then when I got Kosmo-I went on the search for a new forum by using a search engine. I then found SM :aktion033: I wasn't a lurker for more then a few minutes before I decided it was a great place. Everyone was so nice and it was fun to see all the pictures and here so many stories. And, if I had a question-I would have many answers right away. 

Can't say it enough Joe-I love this place and am so glad I stumbled across it! :grouphug: 

Gena


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh boy, I used to be on that "other" site too....they were pretty mean there. :smpullhair: 

Then the first year Archie was in the Halloween parade down in Smithville, NJ - I met Stacy (Kodie's mom) that was in October 2004, Arch was only 10 months old :wub: - and Little Kodie was so tiny and precious (he still is!). Anyway, she told me about SM and I joined the next day. I'm pretty shy so I mostly just read the posts for a while, then I started asking questions. The reason my profile shows me joining in 2005 is because I really screwed up when I went to DSL and changed my e-mail address....Joe helped me and I started over from scratch :smstarz: 

I wonder if anyone belongs to that "other" site anymore, we're all here? 
I don't even care to go take a look :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't even tell you the last time I went there Pat-no point :smtease:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Guess I'm fortunate. I never knew there were other Malt forums til others here have said something aboutt them!!! LOL Oh I take it back. I had a behavioral concern and did a search on Maltese forums and there were two places that I posted a behavioral question to. I got replies right away here on SM. The other place, and I don't even remember what it was, seemed to have only one person who did respond, but it was like a couple of days later and very impersonal. Zoe was my first ever and I knew nothing!! Poor thing! LOL But I still remember my question. I was soooo concerned that she was such a growler when she played. It sounds scary. I wondered if that was a Malt trait. She still is a growler, but Jett really isn't. So guess it's not a really common trait...just my little girl being unique!!! LOL


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I found SM researching liver problems.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was also on the "other forum." I thought the site was pretty good until I found SM and realized the other one was crap! I think I found SM because someone somehow managed to get this site in a post on the other forum so I checked it out. I haven't looked back either and am sooo happy that we found SM!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been here so long, I don't recall how I got here! Isn't old age a wonderful thing? Any whooo, I found SM when we were searching for our pup. I think we had found our breeder but were waiting to bring her home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The "other site" was all I knew. I met so many wonderful friends there. 

At a time, when I needed my friends the most, MO let me down. It was during my Samantha's illness. They wouldn't allow postings with links, that could have helped us.

I posted about her "rash". Then I was told "off topic". So I started a new thread. The subject was, "Something is wrong with Sammie", they changed the subject line to, "allergy". Soon, that entire thread was deleted.

While running from vet to vet, I started another thread. It was never approved.

A week later, I posted again. "Sammie Passed Away". Within the week, that was also deleted.

In my desperation to grieve, I was looking for my friend's breeder. I was planning on calling her, and asking for Madeline's email, when I came across the link to SM. WOW!! Everyone was here!! 

I was so very thankful.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I was going to mention that too-when I was dealing with the loss of Corky :smcry: -people were not friendly and loving. That's one of the many things that makes SM the bestest of the best! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was also a member of that "other site" and tired of how RUDE the people over there were. I figured that can't be the ONLY Maltese web site out there so I Googled "Maltese Forum" and waaaaaayyyy at the bottom of the page was SM. 

Ohmigosh, that was so long ago! I remember I joined here and there was hardly NO ONE here! I remember when you did post something, it took hours or a day or two for someone to answer because there were less than 150 members on here and I would say only a handful were active.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I was on the other forum too. (MO) And I just got so fed up with their bananas there. So I though there must be other Maltese forums and sure enough there was! I joined immediately when I found this site. I love it here and eventhough I already had SB when I joined everyone here helped share in my excitement and welcome PT.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> i forgot what i was originally looking for after reading the boards for about 2 hours[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I was 'recruited' by Dede. I knew her from 'that other site' and she emailed me to join.[/B]


I missed Dede 

and whoah! that other site sounds freaky - if the nice people in here say that about it (including sweet Linda), then it gotta be not a very pleasant site to be in...Glad that I did not come across to it...SM rocks :rockon:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I spent a few mths just reading posts before I finally joined.[/B]


I spent the first day struggling with my account until it got activated :HistericalSmiley: I couldn't wait until I had the chance to post


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Well Kat - you certainly know the answer to this one.
> 
> Actually, I don't know how but my daughter who was 9 at the time had found SM and I remember her showing me but I wasn't really interested because I was so busy with other things going on.
> 
> ...


yes Lina, I do know the answer of your little story (I just didn't know that Alexia found this site before) This girl is really good at searching which also tells me that she is just so crazy about maltese :wub: When I am crazy about something, I will find everythig about it too  I LOVE Alexia :wub: :wub: and I remember that I got confused few times between you and your daughter :HistericalSmiley: in dogster and when you first posted a comment in Snowy's video in youtube (I thought that it was just one person)..I didn't know that you guys were mother and daughter :HistericalSmiley: 

Glad that you finally stuck around here :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> they wouldn't allow us to post email addresses or have any contact other than in posts[/B]



:w00t: :new_shocked: 



> thank you so much Joe for all you do for us here, you have been so very generous with your time and efforts to make SM what it is today :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


I double that :aktion033: 

*Thank you soooooo much Joe*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> just my little girl being unique[/B]


 :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> The "other site" was all I knew. I met so many wonderful friends there.
> 
> At a time, when I needed my friends the most, MO let me down. It was during my Samantha's illness. They wouldn't allow postings with links, that could have helped us.
> 
> ...


awwweee  :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

when i got mass, i researched the breed... came upon the "other site" and didn't like it and searched further... and then i found SM! LOL

i too, have been here for quite a while. however, this was back before you HAD to be a member to join. at that time you were able to post anonymously. i remember what it was like before this layout came about, and i remember joe was having problems with _someone_ doing dastardly deeds and he was forced to instill some security measures.

when that all came about, i was kinda reluctant to join since i knew what the other site was all about and i didn’t really want to get involved in something like that...

but the rules never changed, only the game so i finally decided to join in on the fun.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> this was back before you HAD to be a member to join. at that time you were able to post anonymously. i remember what it was like before this layout came about[/B]



you sure were here long time ago


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> when i got mass, i researched the breed... came upon the "other site" and didn't like it and searched further... and then i found SM! LOL
> 
> i too, have been here for quite a while. however, this was back before you HAD to be a member to join. at that time you were able to post anonymously. i remember what it was like before this layout came about, and i remember joe was having problems with _someone_ doing dastardly deeds and he was forced to instill some security measures.
> 
> ...


I remember that...do you recall the picture of the other website's owner? A guy dressed in drag smoking a cigarette? Joe got so much crap.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> The "other site" was all I knew. I met so many wonderful friends there.
> 
> At a time, when I needed my friends the most, MO let me down. It was during my Samantha's illness. They wouldn't allow postings with links, that could have helped us.
> 
> ...


Deb, I remember that time very well, that was when I got myself banned from MO for telling the Moderator at the time exactly what I thought of her for the shabby way she treated you and everyone else who couldn't get a post approved for the life of them, she was terrible. It was like nothing was important to her except herself, oh and the boss man who we suspected was one and the same at the time, do you remember us thinking that?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I found this forum by "accident". It was right after I first got Bailey and I was looking for information on how to help her adjust to her new home. (for those who don't know I got her right after hurricane Rita from a lady who couldn't take care of her anymore bc their home had been destroyed) Anyway I found SM and I am so very glad that I did. I love it here!!! Everyone is wonderful and we love our SM friends!

Jennifer & Bailey


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> I also used to go on the "other" website, and I got sooooo fed up with all of the know-it-alls and the ridiculousness that you had to pay money to post ONE 1x1 picture of your little baby PER YEAR, and so one day someone on the AOL Maltese boards mentioned SM so that was it.  I am really glad I found this amazing group of people/furkids!!!!![/B]


That's exactly what happened to me. I tried the "other forum" and had difficulty registering because AOL had mail issues and I wasn't receiving my mail with passwords etc. I couldn't believe how rude the administrater was to me when I contacted him with my difficutlies. Someone on the AOL message boards mentioned how much more "pet friendly" this site was....and boy were they right! I was lurking and posting a bit on this forum for several months before I even got my Maltese.....some cuties on this board like "Boo", "Catcher", "Sparkey", "Massimo" and "Cosy" really inspired me to want a Maltese!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=504291
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And your little one is soooo precious!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was on my way to work and stopped in Petsmart for something and i saw a lady with a maltese and started talking to her about maltese. Her little boy Toby had a really cute bow in his hair and i had asked her where she got it and she said from Marj on the SM site. When i got home from work i checked it out and joined, just reading the posts at first and then i decided to start posting. I have gotten some wonderful information from this site and also some beautiful bows from Marj.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

A year before getting Lizzie I started to do my homeworks and I found this site and the other one.
The other one I didn't like it very much, too intricate IMO but spoiledmaltese, oh, I fell in love immediately.
I spent hours looking at all the wonderful furbabies, got passionate reading their adventures and so on for a few months.
A year later, Lizzie was finally with me so I joined.
At the begininning I didn't post very much, sometimes it's quite difficult to express yourself in another language, but know I try to be more active.


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I thought that it will be nice to hear from you the little story on how did you hear about this great forum  How did you find spoiledmaltese.com? who told you about it? were you searching for maltese breed?
> 
> ...


isn't it obvious?u told me about SM!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WHEN I FIRST GOT BACI I WANTED TO LEARN MORE ABOUT THE BREED. I WENT ON ANOTHER SITE FIRST TO LOOK AT THE PICTURES OF THE DIFFERENT STAGES FOR THE FIRST 12 WEEKS I DID LOOK AT TOPICS BUT IT DIDN'T KEEP ME INTERESTED SOME OF THE TOPICS WERE OLD. THEN I GOGGLED MALTESE AND I .CAME ON TO THIS SITE WITH ALL IT HAD TO OFFER FOR A FIRST TIME MOMMIES TO A MALTESE ,AND THAT WAS THAT. IM HERE TO STAY :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

After my beloved Bijou passed away I began looking around for maltese breeders and stumbled upon this sight. It's amazing how this site has changed my life. I never would have found both of their breeders, met so many wonderful people, and learned so much more about this breed. Amen for SM!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I must say that I was also on that "other" site and was shell shocked by them. I did a search looking for other Maltese forums and found SM. I was afraid to post at first because of the experience from the other place but soon realized that there were "real" people on this forum!!

Best search I ever made!!

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think it was Marj who told me about this site. At the time I was spending a lot of time at diabetes and pet cancer boards for my Missy ( or researching) and only came here and from time to time due to time restrictions...though I did like the site.

I still 'visit' the other site ( I never got banned!  ...I'm the 'good one" :smrofl: ) from time to time. My main concern is health of pups and always felt if I could in somehow help someone it was worth going. There have been a couple of diabetic pups show up or ones with cancer etc and since I've 'been there' have information to offer. But, couldn't simply post links I have to post lengthy messages to get the basic information to them.
To me the bottom line is well-being of the pups.... but find it is hard to "help" anymore. 

It seems it takes even longer than it did before to get a posting up. 
I have left frustrated many times when seeing a poster asking about a serious issue and pooch should be at the vets!!! and I know by the time my reply gets on-board the dog has either gotten into serious trouble or HAS gotten to the vet so not much point. 

If there is some way I can maybe make a little Malt's life better I still will post if I feel it might help.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was on the other site and didn't like all the rules and how long it took to post. You couldn't even ask what shampoo they would recommend. I hadn't had Zoey very long when I joined the other one and I had so many questions. I was banned for a week once for forgetting and putting in a site. I don't know how they missed it and it was posted but they caught it and suspended my membership. I really didn't even realize what I'd done wrong. That's when I did my search and found SM. There's no way to compare the two forums! Here you get help and there's real people who can actually answer your questions without fear of putting in something they shouldn't. I love SM and hope to be here a very long time.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I am a googler!!!! I found a few and use to be a member in that other strictly regulated link deleting site. I quickly stopped going to that other site. I thought some of the members here were stuffy and arrogant and still think a few are a PITA :huh: but have learned to deal with it and the majority are like family and I enjoy coming on everyday!!! :wub:


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy all:

I hope you are doing great.

I found this site I believe just after Guzzi Goo passed away. I was looking for information and googled my way here. Everyone has been so nice and helpful and I really appreciate getting to share a little bit about the hounds with everyone. The people in my normal life kind of think it is silly the way I dote upon them so I am glad I have all of you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I was a member of the "other site" . They made me mad with a rude email. :angry: so then I went and looked on google and SM looked sooooooooooooooo much better and with pictures and everything. I was so excited to find SM. I never went back.  I also found so many familiar face.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was on the other site but never really posted as there was either
trouble or my posts just never were "acceptable". lol
Anyway, I googled and found SM.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hmmmmmmm, how did i find SM?   

thanks everyone for the kind words and its great to hear how everyone found the site, SM isnt perfect by any means but each one of you make it the greatest Maltese site on the web and I thank you for that :rockon: as Carrie said, its came a long long way from the early days and I hope we continue to grow and provide a resource for education and betterment of the breed and a place for all of us to meet new people and make new friends :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> hmmmmmmm, how did i find SM?
> 
> thanks everyone for the kind words and its great to hear how everyone found the site, SM isnt perfect by any means but each one of you make it the greatest Maltese site on the web and I thank you for that :rockon: as Carrie said, its came a long long way from the early days and I hope we continue to grow and provide a resource for education and betterment of the breed and a place for all of us to meet new people and make new friends :grouphug:[/B]


So Joe, if you are Member # 2, who is #1???


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> So Joe, if you are Member # 2, who is #1??? [/B]


Sampson, he's the mastermind


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Same old story. I never got banned from the other site, but had the same complaints as everyone else. I also started missing the regular posters. The good posters kept getting fewer and fewer and I got bored. I found this site on a search engine, and the rest is history. I found many familiar names here and was hooked.
Thanks Joe.

BTW who is member 1??


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I must have feel off the rocker and hit my head because I thought that this thread was for the "original" members you know the old age people that have been here for agggggggeeeeeeessssssssss!!!! :w00t: :w00t: 

So here is my story........

I found SM when I first started learning how to use the search engines on my computer and thought I was in heaven. I had found a place where people from all walks of life love and adore the same thing as I did. So I joined with high hopes of meeting some wonderful people here. I posted about Ezekiel and his health issues and most everyone were so kind and welcomed me with open arms. Then I joined chat one night and thought that everyone was worth face value on the net. WRONG!! I got slammed and real hard. I did not know that I should have went to Joe with what happened just cried to myself and tried to stay a little active with the others that were so kind to me. Then I was extended an appology by the slammers and it stopped for a while. Just to happen again at a nother point but not here because Joe had found out the crazyness that happened in there. But because of it I would just mainly lurk and post if I felt I would not be judged in any way by my post. 

Over the past year I have grown a lot and gotten to know a lot of you here and love so many of you. I consider SM my home and am thankful for Joe and all of you here. WE may not always agree but that it totally normal in a healthy relationship. It is not the fact that we do not agree it is how we handle ourselves that matters.


----------

